# Sonar Users - X2 Prochannel Automation Bug



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

I submitted a bug report for Sonar X2, having to do with automating ProChannel parameters. Bottom line, do not try to automate ProChannel parameters, you can get random changes to ProChannel parameter values on other tracks. Here is a detailed description as posted in the Sonar Forums.


----------

